# Replaced factory lug nuts last nght



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yea I still have/had the factory nuts on my 2016 Limited. Over the last few months I lost a few of the aluminum caps and rather than replacing each one intermitently, whenthe cap falls off I found an entire set of solid lug nuts for 13.99 www.amazon.com/ABN-Wheel-Nuts-20-Pack-Chrome/dp/B072J2J5WC/ref=asc_df_B072J2J5WC/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312177448019&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7206537722025246003&hvpone=&hvptw so I replaced them and no more worries about caps falling off. LOL Anybody else have the caps fall off?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Had the caps start to deform and jam on the socket when rotating tires. Replaced mine with solid nuts, much better.


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

Went through that with my 14 when I first bought it. Started losing them and wanted to get them replaced under warranty. Had to fight with dealer. They blamed whoever is doing your oil changes must be over torquing lugs

Apparently didn’t remember that the first 4 changes were included from Chevy and they did them. Then it was well tire rotations weren’t included 

Finally called Chevy and got it straightened out. They replaced them all and they have been fine since


----------

